# Best resuce shear sheath!!



## samiam (Nov 15, 2010)

I just found what I have been looking for, for months... It is a kydex shear sheath that is custom made by robert at www.survivalsheath.com (it is not listed on website:sad but here is a picture. He will make it for any brand/length of shears and can make it horizontal or vertical







It costs 25 bucks and about 4 to ship... Many colors too!.  It can also be easily cleaned with alcohol etc..

info@survialsheath.com
(503)623-9538
P.S. Tell him Andrew s-m referred you please!


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 15, 2010)

What's wrong with keeping them in your pants pocket or in the trauma bag?


----------



## samiam (Nov 15, 2010)

Nothing.. I just prefer to have as little as possible in my pockets and to know exactly where they are. Also I really like the fact that it is plastic and can be washed out easily.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 15, 2010)

Its a nice piece, but for the price mine will stay in my pocket. i dont use mine enough to justify a holder.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Nov 15, 2010)

I like that. I'll need to keep it in mind if I decide to replace my current holster. I've never been fond of the really big holsters since I don't see a need to carry bandage scissors, hemostat, tweezers, etc. on me, but I do like to keep stuff on my duty belt so that I don't have them on me or in my pockets between calls.

Any picks of how it sits horizontally?


----------



## samiam (Nov 15, 2010)

I only saw the vertical one but the horizontal one I ordered is on its way so hopefully I will be able to put up a picture in a week.


----------



## samiam (Nov 15, 2010)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> Its a nice piece, but for the price mine will stay in my pocket. i dont use mine enough to justify a holder.


 You are right it is a little pricey but it is custom made.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 15, 2010)

So I was on the right track when I figured it  was custom and kydex. Was this the exact one you saw though and mentioned in your prev. thread though?


----------



## MusicMedic (Nov 15, 2010)

i have holders built in to my pants


----------



## samiam (Nov 15, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> So I was on the right track when I figured it  was custom and kydex. Was this the exact one you saw though and mentioned in your prev. thread though?



It was not the exact one mention previously I have yet to see the doc again who had it however this new one is very similar though I don't believe the docs was made of kydex this one is a little more compact and  i think will work better.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 15, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> What's wrong with keeping them in your pants pocket or in the trauma bag?



What I like about holsters, be it the ones that are a part of the pants or the ones that attach to the holsters, is the shears are in a static location relative to me. They're always at the thigh or always in the small of my back and always accessible. To be honest, doing IFT and waterpark first aid, I didn't need them often, but it was nice to have them when I did need them.


----------



## samiam (Jan 3, 2011)

*Here are the pics*

Sheath arrived to school last month but I was on break so I was unable to post pics


----------



## Hockey (Jan 4, 2011)

Now you just need one for your rolls of tape (like a Magazine holder), pens, bvm,


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Now you just need one for your rolls of tape (like a Magazine holder), pens, bvm,



I have a lanyard, the kind with a breakaway section in case it gets snagged (or grabbed), and I wear it around my neck. I have a ballpoint pen and small Sharpie marker, both have a small keyring loop in their lids, and these are attached to a keyring at the end of the lanyard. There's also a roll of 1" tape slid down one end of the lanyard, so it's sitting right above the pen and marker.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn't realize where one sticks one's shears was such an issue.


----------



## samiam (Jan 4, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Now you just need one for your rolls of tape (like a Magazine holder), pens, bvm,



Thats next on my list i am going to send him some tape and a pair of gloves and have a few more custom made to fit the gloves perfectly


----------

